# designated trout streams



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i look at the county listings every year and see streams void or almost void of trout. one particular stream hasnt been planted or even studies in years, i know for a fact. cannot get adranomous fish, so i ponder why is it still on the designated trout stream list?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Log onto the DNR website right now and ask them...the fisheries division is having a live question and answer session at this very moment.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

It is pretty interesting...they are talking about chumming for steelhead right now.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

limpinglogan said:


> It is pretty interesting...they are talking about chumming for steelhead right now.


I missed it. What was mentioned about it?

Feel free to PM if you want.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

They just said that chumming is legal and chumming has almost always been legal...the ban was only temporary because they were worried about VHS.



They are talking about wading near private property now...


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

MS Forums just got mentioned!

They said to come to MS to find out where the hot fishing spots are!


BTW TK sorry I hijacked your thread...


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

hey how did you hear about that, just checked it but it only went an hour.

Be nice if that can be on their front page for a while before the screen flips to the next topic, I must have missed the heads up there when it was there.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Trout King said:


> i look at the county listings every year and see streams void or almost void of trout. one particular stream hasnt been planted or even studies in years, i know for a fact. cannot get adranomous fish, so i ponder why is it still on the designated trout stream list?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I see the same thing in my area. The best I can figure is back in the day many years ago some marginal waters were stocked for a put and take fishery. My father used to tell me about catching browns and even bookies from certain streams. Today these streams are not stocked and do not have resident trout, or at least very few. Seems like once a stream is on the list it is always on the list. What is even more strange is all coastal streams to Lake Michigan in my area are all designated trout steams and are closed to fishing except during the regular season. I suppose this is to protect adranomous fish during spawning. The thing is most of these streams used to be open all year before the "type 1,2,3,4 stream change" regs. Also one of these great costal spawning tribs even dries up during a hot summer with little rain fall. I used to catch a few steelies from that stream before they changed the season. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

A lot of the designated streams and lakes are from the old put and take days. Taking them off requires a survey and some notification of the public all of which costs. If enough of us write to the legislature to encourage them to go with Gov. Snyders proposal for increasing fees and the DNR budget maybe we can get some action on that. Unfortunately, the people who control the committees seem more interested in gutting the DNR than supporting it.

If you want to know about things like the DNR Live Chat and public meetings sign up here https://public.govdelivery.com/accounts/MIDNR/subscriber/new


----------

